# NEW Server & Downtime this Weekend 26/27



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

As some of you have noticed, I haven't been on the forum much these last few weeks, and there's a reason for that...

- UK-M will soon have a new home!

This weekend I'll be taking UK-M offline and migrating it to our new server.

Don't be alarmed if the board appears to be down or shows an error, that simply means the migration is in progress.

I'll post updates on twitter if anyone is interested in following the progress:

https://twitter.com/UK_Muscle

Why the move to a new server?

That's an easy one, speed. The new server is a bit of a beast and early indications are that the site will absolutely fly. It's also closer to home in mainland Europe as opposed to this current one which is all the way over in the USA.

:thumb:


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

no forum for a bit my life wont be worth living :crying:


----------



## Machette (Oct 29, 2011)

Lorian can i be a mod please... lol


----------



## Trevor McDonald (Mar 30, 2010)

A lot of suicides taking place this weekend then..


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

I'll be finding the highest multi story car park I can and jumping if it's offline too long :sad:

Well, not srs, but times will be hard


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

As someone who's tested his trial...I can say that it's much faster! :bounce:


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

Katy said:


> As someone who's tested his trial...I can say that it's much faster! :bounce:


I'd keep that quiet if I were you


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

Good to know


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

10 minute warning.

Today's the day!

The board will be offline from 0715.


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Come on man i just woke up to log in, couldn't it have been an hour earlier? So inconsiderate :laugh:


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

My mrs will be a lucky lady this weekend


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Ok Lorian et al, hope it all goes well.

What am I gonna do this w/e? :lol:


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Breda said:


> My mrs will be a lucky lady this weekend


Romancin?


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

See you on the other side men! For queen & country..hurrah!


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

We made it!

Thanks everyone for your patience.

I've setup a separate thread for reporting any issues:

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/about-uk-muscle/244980-new-server-issues-thread.html#post4590735


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> Romancin?


We talked, watched tv and spooned. She got bored so called a mate and started to tidy up


----------

